# متى جاء ابن الانسان ألعله يجد الإيمان على الأرض  - فلنسمع لصوت الروح



## aymonded (28 مارس 2012)

مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة (أفسس 5: 16)
متى جاء ابن الانسان ألعله يجد الإيمان على الأرض (لوقا 18: 8)
 فنحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور لو لنا البصيرة الروحية التي ترى الحق وعلامات آخر الأزمنة لسمعنا ما هو مكتوب في أشعياء النبي الذي يُنادينا من وراء الدهور قائلاً بفم الرب الذي يقرع على أبواب الكون في اضطرابات هذا الزمان الصعب لعله يوجد من يسمع أو من يُجيب قائلاً: [ اسمعي أيتها السماوات وأصغي أيتها الأرض لأن الرب يتكلم: ربيت بنين ونشأتهم أما هم فعصوا علي، الثور يعرف قانية والحمار معلف صاحبه، أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف شعبي لا يفهم، ويل للأمة الخاطئة الشعب الثقيل الإثم، نسل فاعلي الشر، أولاد مفسدين، تركوا الرب، استهانوا بقدوس إسرائيل، ارتدوا إلى وراء، على م تضربون بعد، تزدادون زيغاناً، كل الرأس مريض وكل القلب سقيم، من أسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة، بل جرح وإحباط وضربة طرية لم تعصر ولم تعصب ولم تلين بالزيت. بلادكم خربة مدنكم محرقة بالنار، أرضكم تأكلها غرباء قدامكم، وهي خربة كانقلاب الغرباء، فبقيت أبنة صهيون كمظلة في كرم كخيمة، في مقثاة كمدينة محاصرة، لولا إن رب الجنود أبقى لنا بقية صغيرة لصرنا مثل سدوم و شابهنا عمورة. ] (إش 2 – 9 )
ويقول القديس بولس الرسول: [ [FONT=&quot]ولكن أعلم هذا: أنه في الأيام الأخيرة ستأتي أزمنة صعبة، لأن الناس يكونون محبين لأنفسهم محبين للمال متعظمين مستكبرين مجدفين، غير طائعين لوالديهم، غير شاكرين، دنسين[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بلا حنو، بلا رضى، ثالبين، عديمي النزاهة، شرسين، غير محبين للصلاح،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]خائنين، مقتحمين، متصلفين، محبين للذات دون محبة لله[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم منكرون قوتها، فاعرض عن هؤلاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فأنه من هؤلاء هم الذين يدخلون البيوت ويسبون نسيات محملات خطايا منساقات بشهوات مختلفة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتعلمن في كل حين ولا يستطعن أن يقبلن الى معرفة الحق أبداً[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكما قاوم ينيس ويمبريس موسى كذلك هؤلاء أيضا يقاومون الحق، أناس فاسدة أذهانهم ومن جهة الإيمان مرفوضون[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكنهم لا يتقدمون أكثر لأن حمقهم سيكون واضحاً للجميع كما كان حمق ذينك أيضاً ] ( 2 تيموثاوس 1 – 9 )[/FONT][/FONT]

وفي الواقع الذي نحياه الآن بكل قسوته ومراره، نرى أن البعد[FONT=&quot] عن المسيح الرب، وعدم التأصل فيه، يجعل الإنسان متغرب عن نفسه وعن الكنيسة جسد المسيح وأعضاؤه وبالتالي عن الحق [ لكي يدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق بل سروا بالإثم ] (2تس 2: 12)، [ يتعلمن في كل حين ولا يستطعن أن يُقبلن إلى معرفة الحق أبدا ] (2تي  3 :  7)، [FONT=&quot]وهذا كفيل أن يجعل الإنسان[/FONT][FONT=&quot] متمسكاً بالمظهر والحفاظ على وضعه الصوري والشكلي في الكنيسة، وأمام الجميع، له صورة التقوى وينكر قوتها، لا يبكي على خطاياه لينال قوة من الأعالي للنصره والغلبة والفوز بمراحم الله، وينتظر العريس السماوي، وذلك لأنه مشغول عنه تمام الانشغال، حتى أنه لو أتى الرب اليوم سيجد غالبية من دُعيَّ عليهم اسمه ومعظمهم مشغول بأشياء أخرى وقد تبدو صالحة جداً لا عيب فيها، ولكنه لن يجد راحه في قلبهم لأنهم حتى في حديثهم اليومي نسوه متكلين على المظهر والشكل الذي للعبادة الباطلة التي حسب المظهر مثل الفريسي، ولكنه سيجد قلة قليلة صغيرة جداً مثل العشار الذي يقرع صدره قائلاً: [ الله ما ارحمني أنا الخاطي ]، فيفرح به ويقول له [ ها أنا مرسل ملاكاً أمام وجهك ليحفظك في الطريق وليجيء بك إلى المكان الذي أعددته ] (خروج 23: 20)، وسيحفظه لأنه اتكل عليه بكل قلبه إذ يُصلي له ليلاً ونهاراً: [ أقول للرب ملجأي وحصني الهي فأتكل عليه ] (مزمور 91: 2)، [ أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بإيمان لخلاص مستعد أن يُعلن في الزمان الأخير ] (1بطرس 1: 5)، لذلك فأنه لن يُعاقب لأنه غفرت له الخطايا من أجل اسمه: [ الرب فادي نفوس عبيده وكل من اتكل عليه لا يُعاقب ] (مزمور 34: 22)، [ أكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنه قد غُفرت لكم الخطايا من أجل أسمه ] (1يوحنا 2: 12)[/FONT]...[/FONT]

وفي الحقيقة المؤلمة أن كثيرين أصبحوا متغربين عن الله وبالتالي عن أنفسهم، والرب سيأتي والعالم كله يغط نوماً في انشغالاته الكثيرة ناسياً الرب كإله حي وحضور مُحيي، لا يطلب مجده بل يطلب كرامة الناس [ كيف تقدرون أن تؤمنوا وأنتم تقبلون مجداً بعضكم من بعض والمجد الذي من الإله الواحد لستم تطلبونه ] (يوحنا 5: 44)...

فلماذا لا نطلب مجد الله الواحد، ولا نطلب أن نكتسي كساء النعمة وننحصر في شخصه ونطلب اسمه ليلاً ونهاراً، فنحن كاذبون أن قلنا أننا نُكرم القديسين ونحترم تعليمهم ونحفظ ميراثهم التعليمي الذي أعطوه لنا، لأننا لا نتبع نفس ذات خطواتهم، لأنهم أحبوا الرب واكرموه والتصقوا بالمذبح، واستمروا يقتاتوا ويتغذون من كلمة الله ومن جسده المقدس ودمه الكريم، ونحن لازلنا لا نعتد بالمذبح وننسى أنه سرّ حضور الله بشخصه، وانحصرنا في طلب القديسين وبكينا فراقهم، ونسينا أم تناسينا حضور الله بشخصه، حتى أن الكثيرين يركضون وراء معجزات أو ظهور قديس هنا أو هناك تاركين المذبح، وتاركين الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة، ويقولوا نحن نكرم القديسين !!! ولم يلاحظوا أنهم اصبحوا حزن القديسين وآلامهم المُرة، لأنهم انفصلوا عن المسيح الرب الذي هو رأس الكنيسة وحياة القديسين !!!

فأسألكم يا أخوتي من أين لبس القديسين ثوب القداسة وكيف توشحوا بالله وصاروا مكرمين في كنيسة الله الحي، من أين حصلوا على هذه الكرامة، أمن مكان آخر غير كلمة الله والمذبح !!! أجيبوا أنفسكم وارجعوا للرب ليرجع إليكم، أنه الآن زمان الغربلة لتنكشف النفوس حتى يتوبخ الكل من الله ويعود يطلبه لئلا يهلك، فخافوا الله الذي له السلطان الوحد على النفوس، أطلبوا وجهه بدموع، ولينوح كل واحد على خطياه التي فصلته عن الحياة، لأننا في زمان التوبة الآن وأن لم نتب فجميعنا حتماً هالكون: 


+ لذلك قل لبيت إسرائيل، هكذا قال السيد الرب: توبوا وارجعوا عن أصنامكم، وعن كل رجاساتكم أصرفوا وجوهكم (حزقيال 14: 6)
+ من أجل ذلك أقضي عليكم يا بيت إسرائيل، كل واحد كطرقه، يقول السيد الرب، توبوا وارجعوا عن كل معاصيكم ولا يكون لكم الإثم مهلكة (حزقيال 18: 30)
+ قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله، فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل (مرقس 1: 15)
+ أقول لكم بل أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون (لوقا 13: 3)
+ فالله الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا متغاضياً عن أزمنة الجهل (أعمال 17: 30)
+ فتوبوا وارجعوا لتُمحى خطاياكم، لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب (أعمال 3: 19)
+ [ وجدفوا على إله السماء من أوجاعهم ومن قروحهم ولم يتوبوا عن أعمالهم ] (رؤية 16: 11)


[FONT=&quot]ومن يفهم أقوال الروح، يُفسر ما يقوله الروح، لأن الوقت قريب، النعمة معكم[/FONT]


----------



## The light of JC (28 مارس 2012)

*يعطيك الف عافية الرب يديك الخير وياخد منك الشر ..*
​


----------



## aymonded (28 مارس 2012)

ويهبك غزارة النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي
كن معافي في سر النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي آمين
​


----------



## sam176 (28 مارس 2012)

مقال رائع يجب على شخصيا قرائته مرات عده لاعلم كم هو مخفى حتى عن نفسى للرجوع و التوبه


----------



## aymonded (28 مارس 2012)

لنطلب الله بقلوبنا حتى نتشرب من نعمته ونحيا في وداعة القلب معه لكي لا نخيب من النعمة 
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك آمين
​


----------

